# 95 Altima starting problem



## Simojdavis (Feb 19, 2012)

This only happens when its warm. The car will turn over, fire and try to start but will not hold. If I continue to try it gets worse, like it's flooded. I have to let the car sit for 30 mins then it will start right up no problem. It might be fine for a day or two then happen again. Happened last summer. Ran fine all thru late fall and winter, now starting again. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for starters, check the ignition coil resistance and then swap out the fuel pump relay with another and see if it changes at all.


----------



## Simojdavis (Feb 19, 2012)

Checked the ignition coil resistance. It is 14.8K. The book says it should be 10-12.8K so I will change it out and see how it goes. let you know.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had really bad starting problems on my altima due to a bad coil. it was 2ohms over the range as well. swapped it out, good as new.


----------



## Simojdavis (Feb 19, 2012)

Changed out the coil Monday. So far so good. I think it would have happened by now with the warm weather. Keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats good to hear! hope it stays fixed.


----------

